# Fiio E17 Review



## ostewart

Fiio E17 review
  I would like to thank zococity.es for lending me this unit for review, I will try and write as honest a review as possible.
   
  All opinions expressed are my own, and others may not agree, this is a subjective review from an average user’s point of view.
   
*Gear used:*
  Toshiba NB500 – Foobar2000 – Fiio E17 – Soundmagic HP100/Shure SE425
  IPod Classic 7G 160gb – Fiio L3 (DIY cable) – Fiio E17
   

   
*Specs:*
  Output power: >250mw (16 ohms), 30mw (300 ohms)
  Headphone impedance range: 16ohm – 300ohm
  Supported sampling rate (SPDIF): Max. 192 kHz/24bit
  Supported sampling rate (USB): Max. 96 kHz/24bit
  Size: 96mm x 55mm x 15.2mm
  Weight: 112g
  Charge time: 200 minutes
  Runtime: approx. 15 hours
  Price: $150
   
*Packaging, Accessories + Build quality:*
  Packaging is very simple and sleek, a white box, which slides out to show you the carry pouch, with the E17 inside. 2 small compartments inside hold the accessories. Very nice and easy to open and use straight out of the box.
   

   
  Accessories are very good, dual layer carry pouch, optical connector, USB cable, rubber feet x6, 3.5 to RCA adaptor, 3.5mm – 3.5mm short interconnect cable, screen protector + 2 silicone amp straps. A very good package from Fiio with everything needed to get started. A iPod LOD would have been a welcome addition though.
   

   
  Build quality is very good, with the unit being brushed aluminium, all buttons are of good quality and jacks are fairly solid. Only time will tell how well it will hold up, but it feels very solid. All buttons are easily located on the front of the unit, the LED changes colour as to what your using it for.
   

   
*Usability:*
  This unit is very easy to use, with all inputs easily labelled, the UI is very intuitive and easy to find your way around, on first plug into my netbook, the drivers installed instantly and played instantly, not messing around with lots of settings. This product is pretty fool proof. The simple OLED screen is easy to see, and has everything you need displayed, no frills whatsoever, which is great.
   

   
*Features:*
  Variable gain of 0, 6 and 9db is very handy, as I have no really hard to drive headphones, gain of 0 was best, as I keep the volume on widows on full, and adjust the headphone volume from the E17, I only needed to get up to 20 at the most, it goes up to 60, 12 with the Shure’s, 18 with the soundmagic’s. So I don’t think this unit will have trouble driving most headphones.
   
  Input buttons allows you to select what input you want, the menu has a few options, bass boost and treble boost which is handy if you don’t like to EQ but want a little bump in the lows or highs. I found these features to work well. It also has a hold switch, which helps a lot if your using it as just an amp, as you can’t accidently put the volume up.
   
  There is also a balance setting, for those who have hearing imbalance, and a LO bypass switch (only for use with a dock).
  Packed full of features, not missing anything apart from a standard LO jack, instead of having to buy the Fiio L7 dock to use the LO feature to another amp.
   

   
*Sound:*
   
*DAC:*
   
  You will need this unit if your PC/laptop/netbook suffers from a noisy headphone jack, or doesn’t have a dedicated soundcard, as this unit is dead silent. The DAC is great, and a must have feature for all of you who use headphones with computers. Sound quality of the DAC chip itself is hard to comment, as technically they should all be as neutral as possible.
  With it being able to process high sample rates, this unit is great for everyone on a budget.
   
*DAC+amp:*
   
  This is a great all in one combo, with the sound being very clean. It is said to have the same amp circuitry as the E11, which I have had, and this means that there is plenty of power, and also a slight hint of warmth. One excellent thing about this compared to the E11 is that there is no hiss, which IMO was the downfall of the E11 when using sensitive IEM’s (Shure’s are known for being prone to hiss).
   
  This unit takes away all noise from on-board sound by extracting the digital information and converting it outside of the computer via a higher quality DAC (for those of you who didn’t know, digital audio is stored as lots of 1’s and 0’s, that are then turned into the analogue signal needed for us to hear the music DAC= Digital to Analogue Converter)
  What this unit does add, is a bit more soundstage, a bit more warmth and life to the dead and boring on-board sound. And it drives most headphones a lot easier than the on-board sound card, which means the headphones will sound better as they can receive the power they need more easily.
   
*Amp:*
   
  Also a very good portable amp to pair with any headphones as it is fairly neutral with a slight hint of warmth. It still doesn’t outdo my JDS Labs C421, but that is more expensive and was built solely as an amp, and does not have a DAC. It does fair very well though, when tested side-by-side, the C421 only had the upper hand in soundstage width, and high frequency detail retrieval (AD8620 opamp).
  If you have bright headphones this would be a suitable match as you can add more bass, also it can be used the other way round with the treble boost, so it is a very versatile unit, and also there is no channel imbalance as it uses digital volume control, instead of analogue like the C421, which has some imbalance at low volumes with sensitive IEM’s + headphones.
   

   
*Conclusion:*
  This truly is a do it all device, it does what it says very well, and will drive most headphones with dignity.
  The DAC feature is great, as if you’re just with your iPod it is a great amp, but also if you want better audio from your computer at home, this will do that too, versatility is one of its strong points.
  The form factor is great for portable use, and with all the features it really is very good value for money. I find it very easy to just sit down, plug this in and enjoy the music as it should sound.
   
  Another win for Fiio I think, bringing great quality products at an accessible price.
   
  I may just have to save up for one of these soon, as I am enjoying it a lot.
   
  I hope you enjoyed this review, bought to you by Oscar Stewart, any comments are welcome.
   

   
*Tracks Used:*
  Skrillex – First Of The Year (Equinox) (320kbps MP3)
  Paramore – Franklin (320kbps MP3)
  Diana Krall – The Girl In The Other Room (FLAC)
  Deolinda – Passou Por Mim E Sorriu (live) (ALAC)
  Suicide Silence – Unanswered (FLAC)
  Massive Attack – Angel (ALAC)
  Eat Static – Dzhopa Dream (ALAC)
  The XX – Crystalised (FLAC)
  Funeral For A Friend – Bend Your Arms To Look Like Wings (ALAC)
  Mumford & Sons – Little Lion Man (FLAC)
  The Scene Aesthetic – Humans (259kbps MP3)
  A Hero A Fake – Swallowed By The Sea (254kbps MP3)
  Vivaldi – The Four Seasons, Spring Allegro (ALAC)
  Johnny Craig – Children Of Divorce (161kbps MP3)
  Deadmau5 + Kaskade – I Remember (Caspa Remix) (320kbps MP3)
  Black Uhuru – Utterance (ALAC)
  We Are The In Crowd – Never Be What You Want (226kbps MP3)
  Silverstein – Discovering The Waterfront (320kbps MP3)
  Concept Of Thought – Our Thought (FLAC)
  Nirvana – Something In The Way (Unplugged) (ALAC)


----------



## XxDobermanxX

Good review, the DAC is the selling point for these IMO. im glad there is no buzzing with this one, best fiio portable amp/dac to date


----------



## kenman345

I got the DAC/AMP combination of the E17 a few days ago. Been burning it in to make sure it is running at it's optimal performance. Definitely been loving it as an external DAC to my laptop for using my CIEM's. I've been getting no hiss from the E17 which is a main criteria for anything I use with my AS-2's.


----------



## ostewart

xxdobermanxx said:


> Good review, the DAC is the selling point for these IMO. im glad there is no buzzing with this one, best fiio portable amp/dac to date




Sure is the best to date, thanks for the kind comment


----------



## shockdoc

How many steps on the volume? Some FiiO products have too few steps IMO and make me wish for an analog volume knob. 
  TIA


----------



## kenman345

Stock it's 60 steps, but it has an option in the menu to change it to a different amount. Don't know how high it can go or anything, havent bothered changing it. Also has a feature to remember the last volume you were at between on/off and you can turn that feature on or off if you want
  Quote: 





shockdoc said:


> How many steps on the volume? Some FiiO products have too few steps IMO and make me wish for an analog volume knob.
> TIA


----------



## ostewart

60 is the highest, but with lots of gain options, it has lots of power.


----------



## ed94582

This is a great review -- thanks.  I just ordered and received an E17 from Amazon based on this review -- my first DAC/Headphone Amp.
  I'm a complete Noob here so apologies for the questions but here is my issue:
   
  I have a 2011 Macbook Pro-- the E17 is connected via USB and then I have my new AKG Q701s connected to the headphone jack of the E17.  The sound is horrible and volume is very low (even though the Filo is set at volume level 60).   It's much louder and clearer just plugging the Q701s directly into the headphone jack of the Macbook Pro.
   
  I know I must be doing something wrong and it must be a setting or connection that I'm missing.
   
  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## ostewart

Try setting volume to max on your mac book, plus put gain on E17 to 12db.
Make sure you music player has max volume too unless VLC which needs to be on 100 not 200.


----------



## ostewart

But make sure to have Fiio set at 0 then go up in volume. Also the headphone jack is quite stiff on E17, make sure the are plugged in properly.


----------



## ed94582

Thanks.  I figured it out.  I was trying to increase the volume using the max volume setting vs just from the top menu -- duh.
   
  Both the e17 and q701s are brand new so both need lots of burn in but so far sounds good just listening at old AAC files burned at 128 quality years ago via iTunes.
  Hoping it will get better...


----------



## kenman345

Edit, I moved this post to the main E17 thread


----------



## BoosTZ

I have a question to whomever it may concern...but first to give some background information about what kind of music listener I am. I love music; however, I am not your typical music listener that claims to love music. I enjoy all forms of music, from classic rock to 90's rock, from 1940s jazz to bach (classical music), from micro house to minimal techno, from heavy metal to nu-metal, and from nu-disco to deep house. I am very involved in the music searching/listening process and would call myself an addict. That said, you must know before answering that I listen to a wide range of music, and a lot of it includes heavy layering (multiple samples built on each other at once, with often low frequencies, subtle tones and very sophisticated, clean sound). Some very particular examples that come to mind are artists like Amon Tobin, Murcof, Ricardo Villalobos, and so on (I do not expect you to know these artists, so take a listen if you care to, and let me know if you want particular examples of track names). 
   
  I have a pair of Bowers & Wilkins P5 headphones and I mostly listen to .flac, .wav and 320kbps .mp3.
   
  So I guess my question is, will this DAC and headphone amp SIGNIFICANTLY increase the quality of the music I am listening to? I am trying to find every way possible to increase the sound quality so I can enjoy it as much as I can.


----------



## ostewart

Headphones will make the biggest difference, then your source, if you use inbuilt audio output from a laptop/pc you will notice a difference. Its not huge, but definitely worth it with this DAC.

This is my opinion, it really opens up the sound and places things much better, the inbuilt audio just sounded flat and boring.


----------



## vincentyujiajie

how abou it works with IPC?


----------



## Angels and Air

How big is the improvement over the Fiio E7?


----------



## usagi-pire

Hey guys. Don't diss me for this, but this thing is ridiculously powerful when paired with my MDR XB1000's. THIS ONE SICK MOFO!!!!
  It's the first mobile amp that is able to clip my cans hitting an ungodly 20Htz drop by the UKF Con.DJ Mix. 
   
  I'm tickled with the amp. 
   
  Now i'm looking for a pair of headphones with a sound stage equal to that of my MDR XB1000's _*but*_ can handle more power with less chance of clipping...
   
*Could someone redirect me to a forum for this please. Much would be appreciated.*
   
_~Thanks ~_​ _~Usagi~_​


----------



## usagi-pire

Quote: 





angels and air said:


> How big is the improvement over the Fiio E7?


 
  GREATLY!!!!! Its sound stage is wider with clean highs, driven mids, and lows that'll rattle your brain. 
(slightly exaggerated)


----------



## airman

I got the E17 last week and I've been evaluating it with my computers as a DAC and my ipod touch as a headphone amp. Overall I'm impressed with the payback quality, particually with 16bit 44.1 FLAC and Apple lossless files however I have some concerns with playing hi res audio files such as 48 and 96Khz 24 bit audio. First, when I set the bit depth and frequency using MS Windows 7 such as when I was playing back a 48khz 24bit audio file, the E17 indicated that it was receiving a 48khz 16bit audio signal from the USB port. I tried downloading and installing the Fiio ASIO beta driver V01 but it didn't fix the problem. Has anybody had this problem and if so is there a fix for this. Also I'm hearing clicks and pops when playing back using Monkeymedia 4.0.3. Any suggestions will be qreatly appreciated.


----------



## Darkimmortal

Quote: 





airman said:


> I got the E17 last week and I've been evaluating it with my computers as a DAC and my ipod touch as a headphone amp. Overall I'm impressed with the payback quality, particually with 16bit 44.1 FLAC and Apple lossless files however I have some concerns with playing hi res audio files such as 48 and 96Khz 24 bit audio. First, when I set the bit depth and frequency using MS Windows 7 such as when I was playing back a 48khz 24bit audio file, the E17 indicated that it was receiving a 48khz 16bit audio signal from the USB port. I tried downloading and installing the Fiio ASIO beta driver V01 but it didn't fix the problem. Has anybody had this problem and if so is there a fix for this. Also I'm hearing clicks and pops when playing back using Monkeymedia 4.0.3. Any suggestions will be qreatly appreciated.


 
   
  It's worth buying a cheap Xonar and feeding the E17 over S/PDIF optical
   
  That way you get the Xonar realtime equaliser and Dolby Headphone effects (which are invaluable for gaming and movies) as well as up to 192KHz 24-bit quality and probably better clock timing etc. than USB


----------



## Terrorabbit

Hey guys, ive been thinking about getting this DAC/Amp for a while now.
  The thing is, since my phone is not usb otg enabled, does that mean I can only use the amp and not the dac?
  Im pretty new and obviously confused.


----------



## yepimonfire

Quote: 





terrorabbit said:


> Hey guys, ive been thinking about getting this DAC/Amp for a while now.
> The thing is, since my phone is not usb otg enabled, does that mean I can only use the amp and not the dac?
> Im pretty new and obviously confused.


 
  yes, but the amp section of this is good enough to justify purchasing it to be used entirely as an amp.


----------



## Terrorabbit

Quote: 





> yes, but the amp section of this is good enough to justify purchasing it to be used entirely as an amp.


 
   
  thanks for the repy to help a newbie.
  since my source, is basically my phone, do u think its more beneficial if i get a seperate DAP to match the e17?
  im debating among the rocoo P/BA, the Samsung Galaxy players, and the HF-601 Slim/602.
  Or should i just get an iPod of somesort and be done with the whole amp/dac problem, since the LODs are easy to get.
  If so, which iPod model?
   
  Thanks again guys, so much help to me!
   
  Cheers!


----------



## yepimonfire

No, the ipod will work fine. Depending on what you're driving, you may not even need the amp, the ipod might work fine by itself.

Edit: just realized you said phone. Depends, what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## ostewart

This is not supported by otg via android for the moment, but it's great as just an amp.

I have an iPod classic and it's great.

Good luck


----------



## Terrorabbit

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> This is not supported by otg via android for the moment, but it's great as just an amp.
> I have an iPod classic and it's great.
> Good luck


 
   
  Quote: 





yepimonfire said:


> No, the ipod will work fine. Depending on what you're driving, you may not even need the amp, the ipod might work fine by itself.
> Edit: just realized you said phone. Depends, what kind of phone do you have?


 
   
   
  well as of right now i have a regular android phone and the sound quality is pretty bad.
  i just got my audiofly af78 and i want to get something that can really bring out the sound using these IEM.
   
  if i got the ipod classic, using the FiiO L9 LOD, i still wouldnt get to use the DAC of the E17, would I?
  I had read that somewhere and i just want to make sure.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## ostewart

With a LOD you just bypass the iPods internal amp, but even then the sound quality really is very good


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





ed94582 said:


> Thanks.  I figured it out.  I was trying to increase the volume using the max volume setting vs just from the top menu -- duh.
> 
> Both the e17 and q701s are brand new so both need lots of burn in but so far sounds good just listening at old AAC files burned at 128 quality years ago via iTunes.
> Hoping it will get better...


 

 It won't until you get that 128 garbage replaced with higher quality (256 minimum).


----------



## yepimonfire

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> It won't until you get that 128 garbage replaced with higher quality (256 minimum).


 
  128 AAC isn't THAT bad. it's comparable to 192 MP3. Not the best, but certainly usable. If you have the ability to re-rip them though i would.


----------



## ostewart

Nothing like good lossless files for good headphones


----------



## SodaMeiser

i just picked one up last week and the bass boost is awesome


----------



## ostewart

Glad you like it, it is an awesome DAC+amp for the money


----------



## Mr Bowtie

hey i am also having the problem when using this as a DAC, that it's only displaying 48/16.. im working on studio files in Abelton Live.. and i know they are 48/24 because they were recorded that way as well as backed up by the track data TELLING me they are 48/24... yet my E17 still displays 48/16.. any ideas?


----------



## ostewart

Get in touch with Fiio?


----------



## peetz

Quote: 





mr bowtie said:


> hey i am also having the problem when using this as a DAC, that it's only displaying 48/16.. im working on studio files in Abelton Live.. and i know they are 48/24 because they were recorded that way as well as backed up by the track data TELLING me they are 48/24... yet my E17 still displays 48/16.. any ideas?


 
   
  Mac? Have you checked your Audio MIDI setup settings?


----------



## Mrhat201

Hey guys,
   
  I just ordered one of these from amazon a few days ago.  Are there any drivers or programs that I need to download in order to set this up and use it?


----------



## ostewart

It should automatically install drivers needed. Enjoy


----------



## Mrhat201

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> It should automatically install drivers needed. Enjoy


 
  It sure did.  Thanks!


----------



## RIQUE

Can I get some input on this amp/Dac. Can I connect it to my smart phone (Xperia Z) (USB Mini B 5 Pin male to Micro 5pin male Adapter cable)
or is this a PC only type unit?
   
Thanks. Riq


----------



## Mrhat201

Quote: 





rique said:


> Can I get some input on this amp/Dac. Can I connect it to my smart phone (Xperia Z) (USB Mini B 5 Pin male to Micro 5pin male Adapter cable)
> or is this a PC only type unit?
> 
> Thanks. Riq


 
  I don't see why you couldn't do that as long as a) your smartphone will output audio from the usb b) you have the right adapter.  I can' think of a reason why this would be considered a PC only unit.


----------



## kevinpwhite

I've tried using my Fiio E17 in DAC mode with my Toshiba TG01 phone which does have USB OTG but unfortunately doesn't have the necessary drivers to support an external DAC via the micro USB port. If anyone knows a solution to the driver issue (Win Mobile 6.5 OS) then I'd be particularly pleased to hear 
   
  Thanks and regards,
   
  Kevin


----------



## kevinpwhite

I should have also added that it works stunningly, and in many respects on a par with the RSA Predator in purely analogue amp mode.
   
  Regards,
   
  Kevin


----------



## Cornholio

I'd been planning on buying an E12 to put between my Clip+ and venerable 250 Ohm DT-770 Pros. However, now wondering about getting an E17 and connecting it to my mobile via USB instead of using the Sansa.

From the specs on the FiiO website, the E12 looks like a better choice of amp to drive the hungry Beyers. Does anyone have any experience of using the E17 with higher impedence phones?

Any advice very gratefully received please.

With many thanks,

Gavin.


----------

